# 

## djwaca

STROP ŻELBETOWY CZY TERIVA ?

Zastanawiam się nad tym wyborem.

Proszę o opinie.

Jak wygląda to cenowo ?

----------


## boguslawskia

Filigran /monolit/ jest droższy od Terrivy.

Zresztą obojętnie jaki,
jak zmieniasz na inny niż masz w projekcie to musisz mieć projekt stropu wykonany przez uprawnionego architekta lub biuro projektowe. Oczywiście musi być też wpis wykonany przez KB w DB o zmianie stropu.

Zmiana stropu to zmiana istotna w budynku  :smile:

----------


## beton44

nie wiem dlaczego wydaje mi się że Terriva jest  stropem żelbetowym
raczej  :Confused:

----------


## djwaca

PROJEKT jest właśnie u Architekta, chcę teraz podjąc decyzję żeby mi wpisał w projekt mój ostateczny wybór stropu.

----------


## coulignon

monolit moze być cieńszy, jest tez cichszy. Wbrew pozorom te 10 cm różnicy w wysokości poddasza ma znaczenie.
Wady:
dłuższy czas wykonania, koszt tez może być wiekszy.
Najfajnieszy jest filigran ale ja szukałem z miesiąc i nie znalazłem. A raczej znalazłem kilka firm ale musiałbym minimum kupić 600 m2  :Wink2:

----------


## synkopa

> ... jest tez cichszy...


Wydaje mi się, że jednak gęstożebrowy jest cichszy, ze względu na pustki powietrzne w bloczkach, ale może się jednak mylę. Mam monolit, bo był trzy krotnie tańszy. Szalowalem na płytach OSB, które wykorzystałem na poddaszu. Beton od tych co "pomagali budować" byla kiedyś taka firma   :Lol:  
Teraz każdy stuk czy bieganie dzieci jest dobrze słyszalne, ale inne odglosy nie. W Teriwie wylewka na wierzch to była 1/3 grubości mojego stropu, więc od razu wybór padł ma monolit.

----------


## el_hogar

> monolit moze być cieńszy, jest tez cichszy. Wbrew pozorom te 10 cm różnicy w wysokości poddasza ma znaczenie.
> Wady:
> dłuższy czas wykonania, koszt tez może być wiekszy.
> Najfajnieszy jest filigran ale ja szukałem z miesiąc i nie znalazłem. A raczej znalazłem kilka firm ale musiałbym minimum kupić 600 m2


Czytając Twój dziennik zastanawiałem się dlaczego poszłeś w terive, a nie w filigran. 
Powyższe  wyjaśnia, ale ciekawe czy znajdę u siebie wykonawcę na 150 m kw filigranu (kujawsko-pomorskie). 
Nadzieja w "zapaści budownictwa"   :Wink2:

----------


## mapan

> Filigran /monolit/ jest droższy od Terrivy.
> Zmiana stropu to zmiana istotna w budynku


Filigran to nie monolit, a zmiana stropu nie jest zmiana istotną. Gdyby tak było, to żaden wpis do dziennika budowy nie pomógłby, tylko konieczne byłoby uzyskanie zmiany decyzji o pozwoleniu na budowę. 
Prawidłowo wykonany strop teriva (widział ktoś na budowie żeby majstry dawali siatki zbrojeniowe po obwodzie i na styku belek?) nie ma większych wad (no może gorsze właściwości akustyczne, ale bez przesady) , kłopot jest czasem z mocowaniem czegoś do sufitu, trzeba "szukać" belek, żeby trafić  z kołkiem. Ale za to odpada upierdliwość deskowania i dużych ilości drewna z tym związanych, krótszy jest także czas realizacji.

----------


## raafi99

U mnie żelbet, deski po części z szolowania fundamentów następnie użyte ( po oczyszczeniu z betonu) na łaty i kontrłaty. Miałem mały strop około 100m2 bez schodów, wyrobili się w 3 dni. W projekcie był terriva, mam nadzieję że "to nie istotna zmiana" i nie trzeba zmieniać projektu.
pozdrawiam

----------


## darek_bochnia

Te

----------


## darek_bochnia

Zmiana stropu musi byc popdisana pprzez kierownika budowy i tyle. Nie jest to istotna zmiana.. 
Sam mam terrive w projekcie ale bede wylewal gestozebrowy podobno lepszy i tanszy   :smile:

----------


## darsalam

Miałem terrive ale zmieniłem na wylewany-oczywiście wszystko "urzędowo" wydawało mi się,że będzie tańszy ale chyba wyszedł drożej.  :ohmy:  Sama stal kosztowała mnie 7 tys.  :Evil:

----------


## wyk***O

Jako wykonawca wybieram monolit.... więcej zarobię bo i roboty więcej.

Jako inwestor...... to zależy jakie masz potrzeby.....na moje doświadczenie koszt obydwu jest mniej więcej taki sam...tu tańsza robocizna, tam tańszy materiał. Monolit na pewno dłużej sie robi i łatwiej go spiep......

----------


## mapan

> Zmiana stropu musi byc popdisana pprzez kierownika budowy i tyle.


kolejny mit, niestety często praktykowany. Kierownik jest jak d..pa od srania, żeby robić zgodnie z projektem. Może jedynie wnioskować do projektanta o wprowadzenie takiej zmiany. Ale za zmianę w projekcie odpowiada projektant i tylko on ma prawo wpisywać zmiany nieistotne projektu do dziennika lub dostarczyć rysunki zamienne. Niestety praktyka jest różna zwłaszcza jeśli chodzi o mniej ważne zmiany projektu. Wszystko jest dobrze jak jest dobrze, ale nie daj Bóg coś się stanie to kto ma odpowiadać? Kierownik za pełnienie samodzielnej funkcji (tutaj projektanta) bez stosownych uprawnień. No chyba, że ma takie papiery i pełni na tej budowie także funkcje projektanta.

----------


## coulignon

> Filigran to nie monolit.


Hmmm??? Moim zdaniem to jednak monolit.  Po związaniu  :Wink2:  





> Prawidłowo wykonany strop teriva (widział ktoś na budowie żeby majstry dawali siatki zbrojeniowe po obwodzie i na styku belek?)


Nooo.... U mnie dawali... I wieniec też był opuszczony... (polecam system za stropexu)

----------


## Robek Warmia

podłącze się do waszej dyskusji.

Jeden facet, który sam buduje dom i ma wykształcenie budowlane - powiedział mi dziś, że przy stropach gęstożebrowych (np. leiera) prawie zawsze występuje klawiszowanie i pękanie tynku na suficie wynikające z pracy - osiadania budynku. Proponował monolit jako lepszy.

W projekcie miałem monolit, ale z uwagi na koszty zdecydowałem się przy adaptacji zamienić na gęstożebrowy. 

teraz sam nie wiem, jakie są wasze doświadczenia z tym klawiszowaniem.

----------


## djwaca

Jak duż amoże być różnica w cenie stropu lanego żelbetowego od terivy ?

----------


## kaka11

Zmiana rodzaju stropu, to jedno z największych odstępstw od projektu jaką możecie zrobić przy budowie domu. Nie wiem zresztą jaki inny element konstrukcyjny mógłby być istotniejszy od stropu. Jeśli nie zaakceptował tej zmiany projektant (pewnie musiałby zrobić ponowne obliczenia) to na prawdę gratuluję wam dobrego samopoczucia i odwagi. Ja bym w takim domu nie zamieszkał.

----------


## mapan

> Jeden facet, który sam buduje dom i ma wykształcenie budowlane - powiedział mi dziś, że przy stropach gęstożebrowych (np. leiera) prawie zawsze występuje klawiszowanie i pękanie tynku na suficie wynikające z pracy - osiadania budynku. Proponował monolit jako lepszy.


Klawiszowaniu stropów gęstożebrowych zapobiegają żebra rozdzielcze. Ale Pękanie tynku na stropie gęstożebrowym to fakt. Czasem są widoczne, czasem nie ale istnieją. U mnie wyszły dopiero w trakcie malowania sufitu, widać każdy pustak i żebra, ale to wynika z faktu, że pustaki i belki wykonane są z różnych materiałów które różnie pracują pod obciążeniem. 
PS :big tongue: o wyschnięciu farby na suficie wszelkie ślady na suficie zniknęły.

----------


## wyk***O

> Jak duż amoże być różnica w cenie stropu lanego żelbetowego od terivy ?


Robocizna....+50% (około) na niekorzyść żelbetowego
Materiał.... +30do100% na niekorzyść terivy... skąd takie różnice ?....raz jeden z inwestorow zażyczył sobie warstwy nadbetonu o grubości 12cm !!!!!!!  :ohmy:  (żeby nie klawiszowało....taką miał teorię), kierbud się zgodził, wpisał do dziennika, że można, więc zrobiliśmy......to dopiero był drogi strop !!!!   :Roll:

----------


## coulignon

12 cm? Nie jebło na parter?  :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## wyk***O

> 12 cm? Nie jebło na parter?


Nie jeb.. choć własnie z powodu naszej takiej właśnie obawy "zażądaliśmy" wpisu do dziennka o takiej "technologii"...  :Roll:  

Potem właściwie doszło do mnie, że raczej nie ma szans na taką katastrofę..... przecież jak robi się wylewki na górze a już na podłogówce szczególnie to wylewka ma 6-7 cm...... a tu (to też ciekawostka i w zasadzie do przemyślenia dla inwestorów) na podłogę szedł od razu parkiet....tak tak..... musieliśmy poraktycznie zacierać "na gladko".... parszywa robota   :cry:   aczkolwiek intratna   :big grin:

----------


## sxsx

słuchajcie mam już pozwolenie na budowę - lada dzień ruszam...

jednakże z projektantem miałem obgadany tematstropu jako strop lany - monolit.
ze względu na to, że w zasadzie biuro projektowe załatwiało za mnie wszystko łącznie z pozwoleniem na budowę -  nie zauważyłem tego wczesniej - w projekcie mam strop teriva  :sad: 

wiem że to po części moja wina - ale stal już leży na placu...

co i jak teraz powinienem odkręcić żeby był to strop "lany"
czy najpierw do kierownika, czy do projektanta?

----------


## Aedifico

> słuchajcie mam już pozwolenie na budowę - lada dzień ruszam...
> 
> jednakże z projektantem miałem obgadany tematstropu jako strop lany - monolit.
> ze względu na to, że w zasadzie biuro projektowe załatwiało za mnie wszystko łącznie z pozwoleniem na budowę -  nie zauważyłem tego wczesniej - w projekcie mam strop teriva 
> 
> wiem że to po części moja wina - ale stal już leży na placu...
> 
> co i jak teraz powinienem odkręcić żeby był to strop "lany"
> czy najpierw do kierownika, czy do projektanta?


KB nie ma nic do gadania, jedynie projektant.

----------


## sxsx

ok dzięki za informację - ale jeszcze jedno pytanie:

co i w jakiej formie powinien wnieść projektant do projektu:
a) czy ma być to naniesione na obecne rysunki?
b) jakiś załącznik - coś w rodzaju erraty?
c) czy trzeba to gdzieś zgłaszać?

----------


## CMYK

wg znajomych po skonczonych robotach taniej o 4 tys wyszedl monolit od terivy jedni zdecydowali sie na terive i teraz zaluja tynk na sufcie popekal drugi znajomy cieszy sie monolitem i wykonawca choc niechetnie przyznal ze kolega zarobil na nim 4 tys. wszystko oczywiscie z podpisana umowa na caly dom bez wzgledu na rodzaj stropu. Deski szalunkowe zostaly wykorzystane na deskowanie dachu. Ja sam mam monolit i jestem zadowolony przy dwojce dzieci nie slychac specjalnie jak harcuja na gorze a sufit otynkowany i swietnie sie sprawuje.
CMyK

----------


## darekw127

Gdyby pękanie tynków było obligatoryjne dla terivy, to chyba nikt o zdrowych zmysłach by takich stropów nie wykonywał. A Waść piszesz w tonie, jakby to był pewnik.  :big tongue:

----------


## CMYK

trudno mi powiedzec ale moja ekipa powiedziala ze juz robili wiele domow z terivy i przewaznie z tego co wiedzieli potem od swoich klientow tynk na suficie pekal w roznych miejscach
CMyK

----------


## arturromarr

to chyba taka ekipa.

----------


## Wojtek R

> Gdyby pękanie tynków było obligatoryjne dla terivy, to chyba nikt o zdrowych zmysłach by takich stropów nie wykonywał. A Waść piszesz w tonie, jakby to był pewnik.


osobiście nie byłem w domu z teriva , w której tegoż nawet minimalnego pęknięcia nie było   :Lol:  

osobiście mam monolit i nie ma wg mnie lepszego stropu !   :big grin:  

choć niestety w następnym z powodów kosztów, powierzchni  i  szybkości wykonania jak i braku chętnych do tej roboty  będzie teriva 

prawda jest tak , że terive można w kilka dni położyć zalać i wziąść kasę z monolitem to już nie tak szybko

----------


## Aedifico

> trudno mi powiedzec ale moja ekipa powiedziala ze juz robili wiele domow z terivy i przewaznie z tego co wiedzieli potem od swoich klientow tynk na suficie pekal w roznych miejscach
> CMyK


Instrukcję montażu czytali? Raczej nie...

----------


## budulec1

> Instrukcję montażu czytali? Raczej nie...


Jeszcze niedawno wypowiadałem się w tym samym tonie.
W miedzyczasie zostałem naocznie przekonany, że jednak pęka. Nie zależnie od rozpiętości, z żebrami rozdzielczymi, dozbrajana ma momenty ujemne itp

pzdr

----------


## Aedifico

> Napisał Aedifico
> 
> Instrukcję montażu czytali? Raczej nie...
> 
> 
> Jeszcze niedawno wypowiadałem się w tym samym tonie.
> W miedzyczasie zostałem naocznie przekonany, że jednak pęka. Nie zależnie od rozpiętości, z żebrami rozdzielczymi, dozbrajana ma momenty ujemne itp
> 
> pzdr


Być może aczkolwiek nie sądzę  :wink: 

Nie pisałem tego dlatego,że tak mi się wydaje tylko dlatego,że jak dotąd mi się udawało bez pękania z 5 sztuk zrobić.

----------


## budulec1

> Być może aczkolwiek nie sądzę 
> 
> Nie pisałem tego dlatego,że tak mi się wydaje tylko dlatego,że jak dotąd mi się udawało bez pękania z 5 sztuk zrobić.


Następnym razem nie zrobiłbym terivy, żadnego prefabrykowanego, ani gęstożebrowego z banalnego powodu. Ci co wykonują elementy prefabrykowane mają wymiarowane wszystko na styk, ze względu na koszty i konkurencję. Jak wiemy wg normy taka konstrukcja ma prawo się zarysować, wiec z automatu nam to zafundują. Można oczywiście dozbrajać i kombinować, ale nigdy nie będziemy mieli tego pod taką kontrolą jak w przypadku monolitu. Ponadto bardzo duże znaczenie ma jakość i sposób kładzenia tynku.

pzdr

----------


## TomekC73

W proj miałem terivę ale zmieniłem podczas adaptacji na monolit w moim przekonaniu mocniejszy strop. Jestem b zadowolony, poza tym mam teraz wyższą ściankę kol.  :smile:

----------


## martek1981

> Prawidłowo wykonany strop teriva (widział ktoś na budowie żeby majstry dawali siatki zbrojeniowe po obwodzie i na styku belek?)


Ja widziałem u siebie na budowie  :Wink2:   I chociaż w projekcie o dziwo nie było o tym ani słowa to jednak za namową majstra zdecydowałem się je dać.  :cool:

----------


## PliP

WZNAWIAM TEMAT

W swoim projekcie indywidualnym mam monolit i tak zostanie !!! pomimo, że kandydaci na wykonawców namawiają mnie do zmiany.

Moje pytanie do was to:

Ile kosztuje robocizna za:
- zaszalowanie stropu; 
- gięcie drutów;
- wiązanie zbrojenia stropu i wieńca oraz podciągów
- rozszalowanie całości;

Powierzchnia szalowania to 125m2
Powierzchnia do zalania betonem to 130m2

----------

> ...Ile kosztuje robocizna za:
> - zaszalowanie stropu; 
> - gięcie drutów;
> - wiązanie zbrojenia stropu i wieńca oraz podciągów
> - rozszalowanie całości; ...


kosztuje tyle, na ile /wczesniej/ sie umówisz ...


u mnie np. za gięcie i rozszalowanie nic nie płaciłem ...

----------


## PiotrTok

> mi tez nic nie pęka ani w pierwszym ani w drugim domku, oba mają zbrojenia przy podporowe, żebra rozdzielcze i zalewane betonem w betoniarce mieszanym


A jakie masz najdłuższe belki?

----------


## PeZet

Włączę się, choć nie pytany-m. 
U mnie belki mają długość 4,26m i 4,56m od ściany do ściany.
Nic nie klawiszuje, żebra rozdzielcze zrobiłem wszędzie co 6-7 pustaków.
Wieniec opuszczony - 4cm.
Ściany - gazobeton 24cm.

----------


## PiotrTok

A czy widać jakieś pęknięcia na suficie? 
Zadaje te pytanie ponieważ muszę wybrać jakiś strop (w projekcie mam możliwość wyboru między monolitycznym a terivą) a ostatnio słyszałem, że dość często rysują się pęknięcia na terivach.
Tynk na 100% będzie cementowo wapienny, największe pomieszczenie to salon 7,6x5,6  gdzie belki mają mieć 5,6m.
Poddasze będzie jako strych bez ścianek działowych a jeżeli to z płyt K-G

----------

> Włączę się, choć nie pytany-m. 
> U mnie belki mają długość 4,26m i 4,56m od ściany do ściany.
> Nic nie klawiszuje, ...


a ile lat sobie liczy Twój strop /od otynkowania - jesli tynkowany / ?
i czy ewentualne rysy moga być widoczne ? /tzn czy sufit nie jest zabudowany gips kartonami. podwieszany itp/

----------


## PiotrTok

> Napisał PiotrTok
> 
> A jakie masz najdłuższe belki?
> 
> 
> 6,4m
> 
> PS w jednym pokoju na suficie poszła rysa wzdłuż przewodu elektrycznego, chyba w tym pokoju tynkarz dał za cienko tynku


to mnie trochę uspokoiłeś bo już słyszałem, że nawet tynk potrafi odpadać.

----------


## arturromarr

Strop jest jednym z najodpowiedzialniejszych elementów budynku, a ty dyskusja momentami przypomina wybór koloru samochodu.
Kier. bud. jest od tego by dopilnować , żeby budynek wykonano zgodnie z projektem, zwłaszcza elementy konstrukcyjne.
Rzeczywistość na budowie jest dzisiaj taka, że konstrukcja stropu jest najczęściej wybierana na placu budowy (bo akurat nasz wykonawca takie lubi i umie) a projektowany jest przez niewykwalifikowaną do tego ekipę budującą.
Widziałem budowy gdzie murarze wymyślali ułożenia prętów na tzw. "czuja".
Nie jest to takie trudne jak się zna zasady i domy stoją, ale nie o to chyba chodzi, żeby piekarz robił buty a szewc piekł chleb.
Wydaje mi się , że konstruktorzy z jakiś przyczyn studiują pięć lat, żeby móc wykonywać projekty i nie chciałbym mieć projektowanego stropu na placu budowy.
Jeśli wybieramy projekt to musimy wybrać strop na etapie jego adaptacji, a zmiana może kosztować dodatkowe pieniądze dla projektanta i może z tego powodu przestać być opłacalna.
Pamiętajcie, że projektant główny i adaptujący są właścicielami projektu i nie można zmieniać rzeczy na które nie wyrazili zgody (chyba nikt nie ma w projekcie, ze może zrobić dowolny strop). Mają oni nawet prawo (w zasadzie nie korzystają z niego) wejść na plac budowy i skontrolować, czy jest prowadzona zgodnie z projektem.
PS:
Osobiście uważam, że cała wznawiana co jakiś czas "wojna stropowa" jest bezsensowna, bo koszty wykonania są podobne, wytrzymałość i inne parametry też.
Różnica polega na szybkości wykonania, grubości i dźwiękochłonności, ale nie są to różnice kolosalne. Sprawna ekipa nie wiąże zbrojenia  lanego aż tak długo a wiązanie betonu trwa tyle samo. Z drugiej strony pożądany lany strop ma izolację i wylewkę bo inaczej jest bardzo "głośny" a wtedy nie jest już taki cienki.

----------


## PeZet

> Napisał PeZet
> 
> Włączę się, choć nie pytany-m. 
> U mnie belki mają długość 4,26m i 4,56m od ściany do ściany.
> Nic nie klawiszuje, ...
> 
> 
> a ile lat sobie liczy Twój strop /od otynkowania - jesli tynkowany / ?
> i czy ewentualne rysy moga być widoczne ? /tzn czy sufit nie jest zabudowany gips kartonami. podwieszany itp/


Mój strop ma 2,5 roku.
1,5 roku temu został otynkowany - tynk cem-wap.
Sufit nie jest zabudowany. Nic nie pęka. Sam go układałem.
Rozpiętość największej płyty to 8,04x4,56 (salon z kuchnią)

----------

*PeZet*
dzięki za odpowiedź 
ja tez byłem pewien, ze mój sie nie zarysuje 
ale jednak w jednym pokoju poszła jedna rysa /po ok 3 latach od wprowadzenia, a ok 5 lat od tynkowania sufitu/

----------


## PeZet

Wychodzę z założenia, że będzie i u mnie klawiszować.

----------


## dj80

> Zmiana rodzaju stropu, to jedno z największych odstępstw od projektu jaką możecie zrobić przy budowie domu. Nie wiem zresztą jaki inny element konstrukcyjny mógłby być istotniejszy od stropu. Jeśli nie zaakceptował tej zmiany projektant (pewnie musiałby zrobić ponowne obliczenia) to na prawdę gratuluję wam dobrego samopoczucia i odwagi. Ja bym w takim domu nie zamieszkał.


Taaaa. Jeszcze 20 lat temu ludzie rzucali na strop trochę stali, na to szedł beton ukręcony w lichej betoniarce i chałupy stoją do dziś i dobrze się mają. Dziś na strop 160 m2 wrzuciłem 3 tony stali i beton b20 z dobrej betoniarni. Co ma się z takim stropem stać?  
Po co bawić się w projektanta przy tak małych rozpiętościach jak w typowym domu? Za tę kasę wolałbym dorzucić np. trochę stali.

Ja zrobiłem monolit, bo kasa ta sama jak za terivę. Deski z szalowania poszły na deskowanie dachu.

Pozdr
DJ

----------


## Kris48

Zamieniłem strop teriva na monolityczny. Jestem z tego rozwiązania bardzo zadowolony. Oczywiście projektant adaptujący projekt gotowy domu wykonał projekt stropu. Dzięki szalunkom systemowym przygotowanie nie było bardzo czasochłonne. Wykonawca stanu surowego stwierdził że monolit wykona w tej samej cenie co terivę. Koszty materiałowe są zbliżone. Strop ma 18 cm grubości i został wylany razem z wieńcem i podciągami.

----------


## jarett

Ja właśnie (tzn projektant) przerabiam projekt z terrivy na monolit. 

Dlaczego? Po pierwsze dlatego, że mój wykonawiec ma opinie speca od monolitów i dysponuje własnymi szalunkami systemowymi przez co monolit wyjdzie mnie taniej niż Tervia (powierzchnia nieduża bo coś koło 100m2). 

Tervia nie ma żadnych (nawet tych nieznacznych) zalet poza szybkością i łątwością wykonania, a to mnie zgrzewa bo to kłopot wykonawcy. Strop lany jest potencjalnie bardziej cichy, nie ma ryzyka "kalwiszowania" i jest też (w moim przypadku) 8 cm cieńszy. Dlatego poważnie zastanawiam sie na podniesienie kolanka o jeden pustak bo w ostatecznym rachunku wyjdzie mi tylko 16cm różnicy na wysokości domu... chyba to nie zaburzy proporcji, co?

PS. Też spotkałem się z wieloma opiniami wykonawców i inwestorów, ze nic nie trzeba zmieniać w projekcie... żal słuchać. Przeprojaktowanie i przeliczenie obciążeń, napięć czy czegoś tam to koszt 500 zł. To chyba niska cena za uniknięcie ryzyka nieodebrania domu lub (co ważniejsze) bezpieczeństwa mieszkania w nim.

----------


## arturromarr

> Też spotkałem się z wieloma opiniami wykonawców i inwestorów, ze nic nie trzeba zmieniać w projekcie... żal słuchać.


Cóż niektórzy zbyt dosłownie wzięli słowa naszego wieszcza : "róbta co chceta".
Też byłem na budowach (najczęściej na wsiach), gdzie lano stropy byle jak, z byle jakiego betonu i kawałkami drutu i co z tego, niektóre stoją niektóre się puginały, a czasem słyszy się nawet o katastrofach.
Pewnie, ze jak damy dużo stali to nic się nie stanie, ale ja bym wolał dać tyle ile potrzeba po przeliczeniu przez uprawnioną osobę.

PS:
Nie rozumiem skąd się bierze opinia, że monolit jest cichszy?
Z doświadczenia wiem, ze trzeba go wyciszać warstwą styropianu i wywleką, bo inaczej dzwięki niosą się po całym domu.

----------


## EZS

mam terivę, 2 lata mieszkam i nic nie pęka
nie był specjalnie dozbrajany, ponad to, co w projekcie

----------


## Chabraj

> mam terivę, 2 lata mieszkam i nic nie pęka
> nie był specjalnie dozbrajany, ponad to, co w projekcie


Po otynkowaniu Terivy (tynk gipsowy) przez pól roku nie było nic widać... Jak zacząłem w listopdzie grzać to się  zaczęło...Siatka pęknięć na suficie.. Rysy na wzdłuz belek i pustaków... W marcu wkleiłem w te większe rysy taśmę i zagipsowałem, mniejsze po prostu zagipsowałem i pomalowałem sufit...no i znowu wylazło... Jak przestałem grzać na początku kwietnia zaczęły sie pokazywać rysy.. No fakt że mi temp spadła w domu do ok 15 stC.... Teraz robię inny numer... naklejam na cały sufit tapetę z włokna szklanego... No i zobaczę... Echhhhh... Rozwiązanie ostateczne - sufit podwieszany.. 20 m2..kasa  :sad:

----------


## kocio19

Witam
Polecam stropy NORDSTROP dostępne w firmie Granord w Jaworze koło Legnicy. Jest podobny do Rectora tylko troszke lepszej jakości. Belki, które oferuja są do 9,6m rozpiętości, pustaki z betonu sprężonego nie sypiace się jak teriva. Firma wchodzi dopiero na Polski rynek. Polecam serdecznie  :wink:

----------


## SKUT13

> Witam
> Polecam stropy NORDSTROP dostępne w firmie Granord w Jaworze koło Legnicy. Jest podobny do Rectora tylko troszke lepszej jakości. Belki, które oferuja są do 9,6m rozpiętości, pustaki z betonu sprężonego nie sypiace się jak teriva. Firma wchodzi dopiero na Polski rynek. Polecam serdecznie


Aż dziw bierze, że przy tak nachalnej reklamie w różnych watkach nie został autor wysłany na ban nany. Czyżby admin przysnął?

----------


## Aedifico

> Witam
> Polecam stropy NORDSTROP dostępne w firmie Granord w Jaworze koło Legnicy. Jest podobny do Rectora tylko troszke lepszej jakości. Belki, które oferuja są do 9,6m rozpiętości,* pustaki z betonu sprężonego nie sypiace się jak teriva*. Firma wchodzi dopiero na Polski rynek. Polecam serdecznie


Jestem ogromnie ciekaw tych pustaków z betonu sprężonego, toż to przełom jakiś w budownictwie.

----------


## waldee

Praktyczniejszy jest monoloit ale dalej chodzi mi po głowie drewno Ktoś ma doświadczenia??

----------


## Xerses

Z tymi pęknięciami to u mnie bynajmniej na razie nic nie wyszło. Ale ja mam dopiero kilka miechów tynk na terrivie więc trudno ocenić.

----------


## AMF

Zdecydowanie monolit.

----------


## Xerses

> Zdecydowanie monolit.


Wiesz......... niczego konstruktywnego tą wypowiedzią nie wniosłeś do tematu. Jak juz tak polecasz to może kilka powodów dlaczego?

----------


## byry007

Witam mi wyliczyli na TERIVA  ze sam materiał kosztuje 9tys zł plus do tego beton w moich sttronach stal jest 2800zł za tone ile tam bym potrzebował do monolitu jak strop ma powierzchnie 100m2 i mam salon o wymiarach 5 na 6 .

----------


## AMF

> Wiesz......... niczego konstruktywnego tą wypowiedzią nie wniosłeś do tematu. Jak juz tak polecasz to może kilka powodów dlaczego?


1. Cieńszy strop.
2. Możliwość ewentualnego przestawiania ścianek działowych w przyszłości.
3. Nie ma ograniczeń przy wyborze materiału na ścianki działowe.
Wystarczy ???

----------


## heine84

.

----------


## Xerses

> Możesz wylać na monolit nawet "beton mostowy"


wylałem mostowy - na terrive :smile:

----------


## Xerses

> 1. Cieńszy strop.
> 2. Możliwość ewentualnego przestawiania ścianek działowych w przyszłości.
> 3. Nie ma ograniczeń przy wyborze materiału na ścianki działowe.
> Wystarczy ???


Lepsze to niż poprzednia wypowiedź, jednak ciagle niepełna.

----------


## Mareks77

Przed dwoma tygodniami skończyłem właśnie wylewanie Terivy na 110m2.
Cena materiału w zależności od ilości kanałów kształtuje się w granicach 7 - 10tyś zł za strop wraz ze zbrojeniem.
Do tego należy doliczyć ok 4 - 5 tyś za 13m3 betonu wraz z pompą, oraz kolejne 3tyś robocizny.
W zależności od wielkości planowanych pomieszczeń oraz ścianek działowych poddasza Teriva wymaga zaprojektowania żeber rozdzielczych.
Monolit jest o 10 cm cieńszy ale koszty jego wykonania przekraczają powyżej podane sumy.
Strop z płyt kanałowych jest kosztowo porównywalny do Terivy lecz wymaga użycia ciężkiego sprzętu.

----------


## greyzone

Jak sam nic nie robisz a zdajesz się na ręce najemników którzy z reguły odwalają kitę to pewnie , że zedrą z ciebie jak za mokre zboże. Mnie kosztował mniej ni z połowę tego co ty zapłaciłeś za tą terrive a mam 16cm grubości.
Terriva to wynalazek dla leniwych i niedouczonych wykonawców bo trzeba chociaż umieć czytać projekt tego stropu monolitycznego nie jest to bezmyślne ułożenie prefabrykatów.
Można tu dużo napisać ale po co.
Każdy ma swoją rację wynikająca albo z doświadczenia i autopsji lub z tego co mu wykonawca podpowiada.
Najbardziej mnie rozwalają wypowiedzi osób które są zamawiaczami materiału a same palcem się nie przyłożyły do roboty-istni fachowcy.
Jak się dajecie golić jak ostatni fr..y przez ekipy to już wasz problem.
Do mnie też podjechał cwaniaczek co chciał za robotę przy stropie 100pln za m2.

----------


## greyzone

> Nie rozumiem skąd się bierze opinia, że monolit jest cichszy?
> Z doświadczenia wiem, ze trzeba go wyciszać warstwą styropianu i wywleką, bo inaczej dzwięki niosą się po całym domu.


Bzdury pleciesz.
Od kiedy styropian jest izolatorem akustycznym?
Raczej działa na odwrót i dudni jak ta lala.

----------


## Mareks77

greyzone...... w Koziej Wólce jak ktoś się pobuduje raz na rok to ceny może i masz niższe. Cennik wogóle jest uzależniony od regionu i popytu.
Nie ubliżając nikomu zadeskowanie i zazbrojenie monolitu nie należy do zbyt wyczerpujących umysłowo czynności, natomiast zrobienie ujemnego ugięcia na 7mb Terivy , wymiany przy kominach , podciągi i przeciwwagi balkonu już tak.
Każdy ma swoje racje i może w swojej wypowiedzi zapomniałem dodać że to specyfika mojego miasta i regionu ale ubliżania drugiemu nie rozumiem.

----------


## greyzone

> ale ubliżania drugiemu nie rozumiem.


Twój problem polega na tym, że wypowiedz ogólna bierzesz personalnie-wyluzuj bo zmarszczek dostaniesz.

----------


## Luving

Slyszałem, że TERIVA gdzie niegdzie jest znacznie droższy...

----------


## slawek9000

> Strop z płyt kanałowych jest kosztowo porównywalny do Terivy lecz wymaga użycia ciężkiego sprzętu.


poprawka
strop z płyt kanałowych jest tańszy niż teriva (przynajmniej do rozpiętości 6,0m) a ciężki sprzęt kosztuje tyle co pompa do betonu czyli ok 80-120 zł za godzinę. W dwie max trzy godziny ułoży się taki strop na każdym budynku do 150m2

----------


## Mareks77

> poprawka
> strop z płyt kanałowych jest tańszy niż teriva (przynajmniej do rozpiętości 6,0m) a ciężki sprzęt kosztuje tyle co pompa do betonu czyli ok 80-120 zł za godzinę. W dwie max trzy godziny ułoży się taki strop na każdym budynku do 150m2


Ceny tak jak pisałem zależą od regionu.
U nas strop kanałowy najtaniej to 80 zam2 do 6mb........... powyżej tej rozpiętości 100 - 110 PLN
Za sprzęt 160 h plus 250 dojazd................ nawet 2 km od granic miasta i negocjacji nie ma.
Wieniec ok 4m3 betonu po 230 PLN
Stal fi 12.......... 800 PLN
Całość jak u mnie ok 15 000 PLN ceny z 05.2012r

----------


## franiuu

Witam forumowiczow.
Ja jestem dopiero na etapie "ogarniania kwestii technologicznych" zanim bede wiedział o czym i jak gadać z architektem.

Bede budowal nieduzy dom w zabudowie blizniaczej na bardzo waskiej dzialce [11m]. Jego wymiary beda wynosic okolo 7x11. Czyli wychodziloby ze szerokosc domu *od wewnatrz* wyniesie jakies 6,20m. I tutaj przechodze do sedna sprawy:

1. Czy jest mozliwe zrobienie stropu monolitycznego bez wewnętrznych scian nosnych i podciagow [nie liczac tego przy schodach] na taka rozpietosc?

2. Czy pod pojeciem "rozpietosc stropu" kryje sie wlasnie wymiar pomiedzy scianami/podporami czy dolicza sie do tego jeszcze to, co opiera sie na wieńcach?

3. Nawet jesli odpowiedz na pytanie 1. jest twierdzaca, to czy przy takiej rozpietosci strop monolityczny bedzie jeszcze sensownym rozwiązaniem pod względem technologiczno-wykonawczym i rzecz jasna ekonomicznym? Czy moze lepiej bedzie zainteresowac sie tym przypadku stropem "Smart" albo "filigram" [bo do terrivy nie mam przekonania i jej nie chce] ?

----------


## ZbyszekT

Ja właśnie zmieniłem lany na Terive - mały dom, strop 64 m2.

Lany był zaprojektowany na siatce 12x12 cm, z prętami giętymi na dziwne figury. Do tego 15 cm betonu. Stali na zbrojenie by wyszło ok. 1t + ze 12 m3 betonu. Czyli z 3 500 za samą stal.

A Terive zamówiłem razem ze stalą na wieńce i żebra rozdzielcze za 2 960 PLN brutto z dostawą. Do tego dużo mniej betonu i desek pójdzie.

----------


## bury_kocur

> 1. Czy jest mozliwe zrobienie stropu monolitycznego bez wewnętrznych scian nosnych i podciagow [nie liczac tego przy schodach] na taka rozpietosc?
> 
> 2. Czy pod pojeciem "rozpietosc stropu" kryje sie wlasnie wymiar pomiedzy scianami/podporami czy dolicza sie do tego jeszcze to, co opiera sie na wieńcach?
> 
> 3. Nawet jesli odpowiedz na pytanie 1. jest twierdzaca, to czy przy takiej rozpietosci strop monolityczny bedzie jeszcze sensownym rozwiązaniem pod względem technologiczno-wykonawczym i rzecz jasna ekonomicznym? Czy moze lepiej bedzie zainteresowac sie tym przypadku stropem "Smart" albo "filigram" [bo do terrivy nie mam przekonania i jej nie chce] ?


Cześć  :smile: 
Odpowiem, co wiem ze swojego doświadczenia. Buduję dom o szerokości niewiele większej od Twojego (u mnie 7m w osiach, czyli 6,76 w środku) i w projekcie miałam monolit - bo chciałam. Zaprojektowany był bez dodatkowego podparcia, opierał się tylko na ścianach zewnętrznych. *Czyli ad.1 - da się* 
Ad. 2 - liczy się całość, ale każdy strop ma inne podparcie. Ja szukając stropu, podawałam albo wymiar w osiach budynku, albo załączałam rzut - i niech producent ze swoim konstruktorem dobiera
Ad. 3 - i tu dochodzę do sedna sprawy, strop monolityczny wyszedłby za drogo (głównie za sprawą robocizny i kosztów szalunków), terivy też nie chcieliśmy, więc padło na strop z płyt strunobetonowych. Z filigranem, mam wrażenie, jakoś sporo roboty, a smarta braliśmy pod uwagę bardzo poważnie, ale przeszkodził nam drobiazg - ze względu na kiepski dojazd nie dałoby rady ułożyć go hds-em, a jeśli mam zamawiać do tego dźwig, to taniej wychodzi strunobetonowy...

----------


## jesteinzyniera

> Witam forumowiczow.
> Ja jestem dopiero na etapie "ogarniania kwestii technologicznych" zanim bede wiedział o czym i jak gadać z architektem.
> 
> Bede budowal nieduzy dom w zabudowie blizniaczej na bardzo waskiej dzialce [11m]. Jego wymiary beda wynosic okolo 7x11. Czyli wychodziloby ze szerokosc domu *od wewnatrz* wyniesie jakies 6,20m. I tutaj przechodze do sedna sprawy:
> 
> 1. Czy jest mozliwe zrobienie stropu monolitycznego bez wewnętrznych scian nosnych i podciagow [nie liczac tego przy schodach] na taka rozpietosc?
> 
> 2. Czy pod pojeciem "rozpietosc stropu" kryje sie wlasnie wymiar pomiedzy scianami/podporami czy dolicza sie do tego jeszcze to, co opiera sie na wieńcach?
> 
> 3. Nawet jesli odpowiedz na pytanie 1. jest twierdzaca, to czy przy takiej rozpietosci strop monolityczny bedzie jeszcze sensownym rozwiązaniem pod względem technologiczno-wykonawczym i rzecz jasna ekonomicznym? Czy moze lepiej bedzie zainteresowac sie tym przypadku stropem "Smart" albo "filigram" [bo do terrivy nie mam przekonania i jej nie chce] ?


Możliwe jest wykonanie stropu monolitycznego bez wewnętrznych ścian nośnych i podciągów, ale ekonomiczna rozpiętość elementów żelbetowych (czyli taka, gdzie decydującym warunkiem jest nośność, a nie ugięcia) to około 6 m. Jesteś trochę ponad to, więc co będzie korzystniejsze - lepiej ocenić na podstawie konsultacji z projektantem. 

Filigran to rodzaj deskowania traconego pod strop żelbetowy, Smart to płyty strunobetonowe. Te drugie są korzystniejsze przy większych rozpiętościach i ich wykonanie trwa krócej, ale niewłaściwie wykonane połączenia między nimi wiążą się z klawiszowaniem stropu - czyli z czymś, czego efekty widać czasem na sufitach w wielkiej płycie.

----------


## SKUT13

> Możliwe jest wykonanie stropu monolitycznego bez wewnętrznych ścian nośnych i podciągów, ale ekonomiczna rozpiętość elementów żelbetowych (czyli taka, gdzie decydującym warunkiem jest nośność, a nie ugięcia) to około 6 m. Jesteś trochę ponad to, więc co będzie korzystniejsze - lepiej ocenić na podstawie konsultacji z projektantem. 
> 
> Filigran to rodzaj deskowania traconego pod strop żelbetowy, Smart to płyty strunobetonowe. Te drugie są korzystniejsze przy większych rozpiętościach i ich wykonanie trwa krócej, ale niewłaściwie wykonane połączenia między nimi wiążą się z klawiszowaniem stropu - czyli z czymś, czego efekty widać czasem na sufitach w wielkiej płycie.


Czytając to można się uśmiać i zastanowić, student którego roku to pisze (stawiam na 2).  6m było granicą dla żelbetu dość dawno, a filigran to nie deskowanie tracone tylko rodzaj  stropu, gdzie płyty prefabrykowane owszem pełną rolę deskowania dla nadbetonu, ale nie jest to ich najważniejsza funkcja.

----------


## Mareks77

> Witam forumowiczow.
> Ja jestem dopiero na etapie "ogarniania kwestii technologicznych" zanim bede wiedział o czym i jak gadać z architektem.
> 
> Bede budowal nieduzy dom w zabudowie blizniaczej na bardzo waskiej dzialce [11m]. Jego wymiary beda wynosic okolo 7x11. Czyli wychodziloby ze szerokosc domu *od wewnatrz* wyniesie jakies 6,20m. I tutaj przechodze do sedna sprawy:
> 
> 1. Czy jest mozliwe zrobienie stropu monolitycznego bez wewnętrznych scian nosnych i podciagow [nie liczac tego przy schodach] na taka rozpietosc?
> 
> 2. Czy pod pojeciem "rozpietosc stropu" kryje sie wlasnie wymiar pomiedzy scianami/podporami czy dolicza sie do tego jeszcze to, co opiera sie na wieńcach?
> 
> 3. Nawet jesli odpowiedz na pytanie 1. jest twierdzaca, to czy przy takiej rozpietosci strop monolityczny bedzie jeszcze sensownym rozwiązaniem pod względem technologiczno-wykonawczym i rzecz jasna ekonomicznym? Czy moze lepiej bedzie zainteresowac sie tym przypadku stropem "Smart" albo "filigram" [bo do terrivy nie mam przekonania i jej nie chce] ?


Odnośnie rozpiętości stropu monolitycznego to jego długość zależy od jego wysokości (grubości) oraz kierunku i gęstości zbrojenia.
Tłumaczenie wszystkiego laikowi nie przyniesie żądanego skutku ale dla własnych obliczeń możesz przyjąć że stosunek grubości stropu do jego rozpiętości ma się jak 1:40.
W domu 7x11m da się spokojnie zrobić monolit i napewno są w projekcie uwzględnione podciagi a jeśli nie to twój kierownik budowy pomoże ci w podjęciu decyzji i przeliczy co trzeba.
Podciągi tak czy owak ukryjesz do połowy w stropie a wystające pod sufitem części będą rozmieszczone tam gdzie są ściany, no chyba że mówimy o hali która ma takie wymiary.
Nie wiem jaka jest bryła domu ale rozważ zastosowanie stropu kanałowego strunobetonowego............... jego rozpiętość to 8m przy 15cm grubości, 9,5m przy 20cm, 15m przy 26,5cm.

----------


## jajmar

> Ja bym się mimo wszystko bał monolitu. Za dużo można schrzanić po drodze i czas jest tragiczny.


Ile monolitów wybudowałes przed wydaniem tej opini? Schrzanic mozna każdy strop, a czas to kwestia mocnao dyskusyjna, dobrze zorganizowane ekipa zrobi monoli szybciej niż słaba ekipa robi gęstożebrowy.

----------

